# OW's Mother causing problems



## breakable (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not sure what I can and cannot do about this, and am sort of seeking advice.

I know the best thing to do would be for my H to find a new job, but at the moment it is not plausable.

A was in October, ended Halloween. OW has not tried to contact my H or see him, H has not seen or spoken to her either. In March I received an apology via phone call from OW.

I forgave her, we agreed that neither of us would speak of the A to anyone (best friends are acceptable, but only for venting purposes if needed). The OW's mother works with my H, same department, same shift. 

Recently I have received phonecalls about things my H has "said".
Yesterday the phone call was from my best friend, who is also best friend's with the OW's best friend (got that? It's sort of confusing I know). 

We'll call my best friend S, and the OW's best friend A.
A told S that my H said "I don't know why I married her, I am only with her for our daughter and I do not love her".

I was very puzzled when I got this call, and knew it didn't add up. Things between my H and I have been amazing lately, we're doing the love dare, no arguments, great sex life etc.

I did not believe he said it, but did tell him what was going on so he was aware.
It turns out the OW's mother is going around "bragging" about my H sleeping with her under aged daughter, and telling all the deep dark secrets to the affair to anyone and everyone, including new employees.

I know that I, myself, can probably not do anything, but this is where I need help. Is there anything I can do to get this to stop? I thought about sending a friendly message via facebook asking her to stop, but I know that it would still resort to drama (she is a very catty, bitter old woman). 

I thought about calling the Administrator and complaining, but did not know if this would do any good since I am not an employee.

What options do my husband and I have as far as getting this trash talking to stop?


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 28, 2009)

breakable said:


> It turns out the OW's mother is going around "bragging" about my H sleeping with her under aged daughter, and telling all the deep dark secrets to the affair to anyone and everyone, including new employees.


I would tell your husband to go to the HR department at his company. He should not confess or admit to anything, rather he should explain that this employee is saying very damaging, inflammatory, and inappropriate things about him and he feels it is creating a hostile work environment. Technically this is probably sexual harassment because she is talking about his sex life in a way he finds uncomfortable. If there is another employee who can attest to this it will bolster his case.

If questioned about the truth of her allegations he can say that he does not discuss his private life at work, period, and that other people should not be doing so either.


----------



## breakable (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you NightOwl!
I have told this to my H, and he has decided to "let it slide this time", but if this instance happens again, he will surely be reporting her to their HR department.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you at all worried that she will report him for sleeping with her underage daughter??


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

How old is your husband?


----------

